# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Obrzezanie, poważne powikłania

## jankowalski_1988

Witam.
Mam bardzo poważny problem. 5 dni temu (około 120 godzin) miałem zabieg obrzezanie w pewnej klinice. Lekarz już na stole operacyjnym przekonał mnie do obrzezania całkowitego i wycięcia wędzidełka a nie jak planowałem obrzezania częściowego i wydłużenia wędzidełka, jednak pewnie uznałbym to za dobrą decyzję gdyby nie powikłania.
Na początku sądziłem, że to zwykła opuchlizna - w internecie pełno jest takich stwierdzeń - więc byłem spokojny nawet widząc tragiczny stan penisa.
Dzisiaj jednak już nie wytrzymałem.
Zaczynając od "trzonu" - penis jest ciemno siny, prawie czarny, w miejscu gdzie zapewne był trzymany przez pielęgniarkę. Z lewej strony ma też sporych rozmiarów guz - średnica około 1 centymetr, może 8 milimetrów. Guz da się łatwo przesuwać. Czy to "normalne" efekty uboczne czy jednak coś zostało spieprzone? Pewnie guz by mnie tak nie przerażał gdyby nie reszta.
Pod żołędziem jest duża warstwa skóry - wygląda jak załupek. Nie rozumiem jednak jak można mieć załupek po obrzezaniu całkowitym. Skóry nie da się za bardzo rozciągnąć - w kilku miejscach można ją mocno "ugnieść", jednak w jednym miejscu spowodowało to wielki ból.
Dodatkowo od spodu penis nie wygląda "zbyt dobrze". Jedno miejsce jest mocno przekrwione i ciągle sączy się z niego krew.
Lekarz po zszyciu wszystkie posmarował ranę jakąś maścią i założył dość obcisły opatrunek. Opatrunek delikatnie zdjąłem po 24 godzinach i od tego czasu regularnie go zmieniam.
Penisa oczywiście trzymałem do góry we względnie obcisłych majtkach.
Zużyłem też już jedną buteleczkę Rivanolu na odkażanie.

Podaję linki do zdjęć:
photo_03619.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03618.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03617.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03615.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03614.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03613.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03612.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl

Proszę o jak najszybszą pomoc bo zaczynam bać się nie o to, że zamiast nie uprawiać seksu przez 6 tygodni... będę pauzował 6 miesięcy.

Dodam, że wszystkie zdjęcia są robione w "spoczynku".
Przy lekkim wzwodzie sytuacja się nie zmienia.

----------


## asia 153

Zgłoś się jak najszybciej do lekarza i napisz co ci powiedział.

----------


## elo21

Dlaczego to zrobiłeś?

----------


## jankowalski_1988

W innym miejscu uzyskałem odpowiedź, że siniak jest częstym powikłaniem a zgrubienie, które tak mocno wywołało moją panikę to chłonka.
Jeśli sprawa nie ulegnie poprawie to w piątek udam się na wizytę kontrolną (umówiona).
Póki co spędziłem "cały dzień" na okładach z Rivanolu i od razu widzę efekty.
Obrzęk z jednej strony wyraźnie się zmniejszył natomiast znalezione w internecie zdjęcia i artykuły potwierdzają, że to typowy efekt stanu zapalnego.

elo21 - po co to zrobiłem?
Miałem tak długi napletek i tak krótkie wędzidełko, że nie było mowy o właściwym użyciu prezerwatywy.
Od zawsze mi spadała, musiałem ją trzymać... ogólnie rzecz biorąc nie dało się tak uprawiać seksu.

----------


## jankowalski_1988

Lekarz obejrzał sytuację i potwierdził, że jest to normalny efekt po obrzezaniu.
Dostałem dodatkową maść mająca przyśpieszyć wchłanianie obrzęku i polecenie żeby dalej nosić penisa podniesionego do góry.

Będzie dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wygląda na gangrenę penisa

----------


## jankowalski_1988

Właściwie nie uzyskałem tu wcześniej żadnej ciekawej odpowiedzi, ale może teraz będzie inaczej...

Jestem 53 dni po zabiegu i sprawa wygląda tak:

photo_03786.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03787.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03788.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03789.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
photo_03791.jpg | jankowalski_1988 | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl

Po opisanym tu zabiegu lekarz nie przepisał żadnych leków (nawet niczego nie polecił, mimo że wizyta miała miejsce w poważnej klinice plastycznej), jednak posiłkując się internetem, jakoś sobie poradziłem.
Na początku używałem Rivanolu i maści Rivel (wiem, że to w gruncie rzeczy to samo), po wizycie kontrolnej dostałem już zalecenia w postaci maści Betadine (całą zużyłem już dość dawno) i Octenisetptu (początkowo nie używałem jednak po skończeniu się obydwu odmian Rivanolu zacząłem używać i tego ostatniego specyfiku). DODATKOWO we własnym zakresie kupiłem jakieś drogie maści do sotoswania po operacjach plastycznych. Jedna z La-Rocha (czy jakoś tak) a druga podobnej klasy.

Co mi to dało? Rany oczywiście już dawno są dobrze zagojone. Nie ma żadnych zmian ropnych itd. jednak pozostała BARDZO, BARDZO uciążliwa chłonka.
Nie wiem jak się jej pozbyć. Co może być przyczyną, że się nie zmniejsza lub zmniejsza się w wolnym tempie?

Opuchlizna ma pływ na oddawanie moczu (tor się ustabilizował jednak napięcie w tych okolicach jest niewłaściwe a poza tym, jeśli będzie schodzić to znów zacznę lać jak zraszacz :/) i oczywiście na seks.
Mam za sobą pierwszy wyjazd wakacyjny i wiem, że nie ma kłopotów z seksem jednak po dłuższym stosunku lub 2-3 w nocy pojawia się nieprzyjemny ból w tej okolicy.

Sam zdążyłem się zorientować, że alkohol zdaje się pogarszać problem - tu uwaga dla wszystkich z podobnym problemem - NA WSZELKI WYPADEK ODSTAWCIE ALKO NA CZAS LECZENIA.
Ja przez dłuższy czas unikałem, teraz miałem kilka dni imprez jednak zamierzam znów odstawić aż problem nie zniknie w 100%.




Długi wywód a konkretnego pytania brak - co robić dalej?!
Jakie maści, jakie działania? Może jakieś okłady?
Wolałbym uniknąć smarowania bo ile czasu można chodzić z "brudnym" penisem, zawiniętym w gazik ale jeśli ma to dać rezultaty to mogę dalej się poświęcać.
Na pewno wrócę (bo też miałem kilkudniową przerwę) do noszenia go pionowo w górę jednak czekam na jakieś dodatkowe rady.

Dzięki!

----------


## jankowalski_1988

Rok po zabiegu penis wyglądał niemal tak samo jak kilka tygodni po zabiegu.

http://i.imgur.com/vCOWpWK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/aBIysRr.jpg

Zdecydowałem się na zabieg bo... lekarz domyślił się w czym tkwi problem.
To była blizna przerostowa, która została usunięta i dziś sprzęt wygląda FANTASTYCZNIE a to dopiero 48 godzin po zabiegu.

http://i.imgur.com/nTjkJoN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fPYt1FS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/rxELqu7.jpg

Wszystkim borykającym się z podobnym problemem życzę odwagi w podejmowaniu decyzji i polecam poszukiwania dobrego specjalisty (ja powtórzyłem zabieg u tego samego - każdemu może się zdarzyć błąd) a koledze od gangreny penisa - raka prostaty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałem tak długi napletek i tak krótkie wędzidełko, że nie było mowy o właściwym użyciu prezerwatywy.
> Od zawsze mi spadała, musiałem ją trzymać... ogólnie rzecz biorąc nie dało się tak uprawiać seksu.



To trzeba było szelki dorobić...

----------

